# Hide/Show



## Anno (22. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen, da ich gerade nicht weiter komme.

Und zwar möchte ich, dass immer wenn einer der div Container angezeigt wird, die anderen automatisch wieder unsichtbar gemacht werden.

Danke für die Hilfe

MfG
Anno


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function dispHandle(obj)
{ 
	if (obj.style.display == "none") 
	{
		obj.style.display = "block";
	} else {
		obj.style.display = "none";
	}
}
</script>

<a href="javascript:dispHandle(HideShow1)">psg XMLIMPORT</a>
<a href="javascript:dispHandle(HideShow2)">psg XMLIMPORT</a>

<div id="HideShow1" style="display:none">
//Code
</div>

<div id="HideShow2" style="display:none">
//Code
</div>
```


----------



## Camill (22. Mai 2012)

Klick


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Gast2 (22. Mai 2012)

```
<a href="dispHandle(document.getElementById('HideShow1');">psg XMLIMPORT</a>
```


----------

